# per hour price for hauling snow with Dump truck



## Snow Captain (Nov 8, 2008)

What would you charge per hour for a Tri-ax Dump truck hauling snow away for a municipality?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Depends,they may have a set rate for contractors.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Start at $70-$75/hr. I know a lot of guys who get that around here


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

we get $75 an hour


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I Sub trucks I charge $100 and I pay Them $75 since some sites they have to be under my insurance So $25 helps pays the extra Insurance that I have to carry for them


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

In summer a triaxle gets 120 or more here. Winter being the off season, I figure they would drop to 90 or so. Just a guess.
I know some outfits would rather not expose their trucks to the salt.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1671835 said:


> In summer a triaxle gets 120 or more here. Winter being the off season, I figure they would drop to 90 or so. Just a guess.
> I know some outfits would rather not expose their trucks to the salt.


Who are you hauling for? Those are double what guys are getting around here...... pm me if you want.


----------



## Snow Captain (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm going to throw them a $100-110 per hour # and see if they're willin to pay it..Otherwise I will leave it parked in the shop for the winter.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

Buswell Forest;1671835 said:


> In summer a triaxle gets 120 or more here. Winter being the off season, I figure they would drop to 90 or so. Just a guess.
> I know some outfits would rather not expose their trucks to the salt.


I would also love to know who you are hauling for. Been hiring out trucks for a while and best you will usually get is $100


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

jrs.landscaping;1671842 said:


> Who are you hauling for? Those are double what guys are getting around here...... pm me if you want.


Local guy with a Mack Superliner carrying a ridiculously large body. Not mine.
Truck is a monster. That is what he will charge me to haul my material..Can't say what the average per hr rate is for anyone else..
Probably should have just kept my mouth shut.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

what is he hauling?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

SNOW, wad ya think? Here it's $130/hr for a dump truck


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

04chevy2500;1671949 said:


> what is he hauling?


Fieldstone.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

$80-$120 is common. Alot of guys with nice trucks won't haul in the winter and the ones that will normally want the higher end of the pay. Others you can get on the low end or cheaper. Not sure where in MN you are or what muni. your looking to haul for but most have set prices and it's just a yes or no to you.
If your looking for truck hours try some of the larger snow contractors around almost all hire out trucking.


----------

